# seconds



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello, thanks to help from hrawk with tutorial vid's I've came up with a second design.

Here it is, don't have a name for it

Cheers


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks decent, nice work


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Thx,

Cheers


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

It think you should call it the can opener, looks like one. Great design


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't understand why you made the handle that way. What is the advantage?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice..., I can understand the advantage of half pinky but why that bottle opener for ?


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

It's like e- shot says dayhiker, the gap on the bottom is for my pinky, and the bottom is just what came up in my mind, when I will make them, then I can see what I may/have to change

Cheers


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Creative... I like it!


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Thx for the positive comments everyone.

The name for it is " can opener " ===> thx to Henrygamer

Cheers


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

When you build one I'm sure it'll 'open' a few cans, feral paper, bottles and more.


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice idea, Built in bottleopener?


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

I can surely try to accomplish that, it doesn't sound impossible so

Normally somewhere this month

Cheers


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

It looks very original. Have you make one yet?? Saludos







.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> It think you should call it the can opener, looks like one. Great design


YES!! Awsome name and idea, you should actually put a can opener in it!!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Or perhaps a bottle opener. And with it you could open bottles. Perhaps bottles similar to those that malt beverages come in? Just thinking outloud.


----------

